# Asus sabertooth z77 no video when powered on



## turtleboost (Mar 19, 2014)

hello all,
this is my first post on here so make fun of me anyway u like LOLz:dance:.
My builded is a 
Windows 8 Pro
Asus sabertooth z77 MOBO
Intel i-7 3770K
16gb Ripjaw RAM x 2
PSU- Corsair TX750M
Zotac GeForce GTX 670

so here is the problem....

i been using my build for about 1.5 years nothing special just using it for gaming and video editing and surfing. so a few days ago ago i was on netflix and 9gag on a split screen then everything frozen (i couldnt Ctr-alt-del nothing worked) so i just turn it of manually from the Tower build. when i waited like 10sec and tried to turn the power back on there was no post (video signal) from the both the mobo and the graphic card (black screen nothing cant acces my BIOS) (tried different monitor and different cable like HDMI VGA). i tested the PSU and nothing is wrong with my PSU. Im thinking its the Motherboard but i hope im wrong. so i wanna see if anyone had this problem and can help me 
THANKS in advance, sorry if i sound like a noob i dont really no how to deal with hardware


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Don't worry, you haven't done anything for us to make fun of you..... yet :grin:

"netflix and 9gag on a split screen" - Do you mean 2 monitors or 2 tabs in a browser?

When you switched the computer back on, was it a black screen with a flashing cursor, just a black screen, or did you get a "no input signal" message?

Any lights on the front of your case? Any beeps when you switch on?

When you get the black screen, does the light on the keyboard come on when you press the Caps Lock key?

Try removing the graphics card to see if the integrated graphics gives you a display. If possible, test the graphics card in another computer.

How did you test the PSU?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

How did you test the PSU?
Is there any signs of activity (lights-fans) when you push the power button?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have the same mobo, have you tried a cmos reset?


----------



## turtleboost (Mar 19, 2014)

koala said:


> Hi, welcome to TSF
> 
> Don't worry, you haven't done anything for us to make fun of you..... yet :grin:
> 
> ...


when i turn it on the pc every lights and fan all turn on and on the monitor its complete blank blackscreen nothing is can be seen and it actually doesnt even say "no input signal".
i dont think there was a beep after the freezing.
They keyboard doesnt light up but the mouse does light up.

im gonna try the "removing the graphic card" idea to see if i get a display but right now i took the PSU in to a computer shop for them to check it out for me 

as of right now just waiting for my PSU to have a complete diagnostic n ill try all the removing the graphic card idea 

thanks ill let u know when i get my PSU back


----------



## turtleboost (Mar 19, 2014)

Tyree said:


> How did you test the PSU?
> Is there any signs of activity (lights-fans) when you push the power button?


actually i brought my PSU to a computer shop for them to do a diagnostic on the PSU but before that all the fans and light do light up everyhting just the display had nothing no cursor or anything no logo of the motherboard neither


----------



## turtleboost (Mar 19, 2014)

greenbrucelee said:


> I have the same mobo, have you tried a cmos reset?


might be a dummy question but how would i do a cmos reset cuz as you know its armour protected so i no sure how to do a cmos rest on it and i never done a cmos reset before 

thanks in advance


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Fans & lights working only confirms the Mobo is getting power but not if the PSU is capable of booting running the PC. Did the shop substitute your PSU with a known good unit?
The Mobo manual will tell you where the CMOS jumper pins are located and the process to perform a CMOS reset.


----------



## turtleboost (Mar 19, 2014)

Tyree said:


> Fans & lights working only confirms the Mobo is getting power but not if the PSU is capable of booting running the PC. Did the shop substitute your PSU with a known good unit?
> The Mobo manual will tell you where the CMOS jumper pins are located and the process to perform a CMOS reset.



ok thanks im gonna look at the manual to find how to reset the CMOS and no the shop didnt put in a good PSU to test it  
but if the mobo is getting power so is it safe to say the mobo isnt burned out ? because i would so happy about that ?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the manual tells you how to do a cmos reset, you do not have to remove the battery.

you move the cmos jumper to 2 & 3 press the button and then move it back to 1 & 2

Its all in the manual.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Yep, and if your manual is missing or gone here it is on the Asus website.

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Troubleshooting SABERTOOTH Z77


----------



## turtleboost (Mar 19, 2014)

greenbrucelee said:


> the manual tells you how to do a cmos reset, you do not have to remove the battery.
> 
> you move the cmos jumper to 2 & 3 press the button and then move it back to 1 & 2
> 
> Its all in the manual.


thanks i found out how to do a CMOS clear but i also have one more question do i have to remove the graphic card to do a CMOS reset? (i unpluged the graphic card power but its screwed in right now and i dont have the tools to remove it )


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

No, you don't need to remove the graphics card to clear the CMOS, but you do if you want to test the onboard graphics. You just need a Phillips screwdriver.


----------



## turtleboost (Mar 19, 2014)

koala said:


> No, you don't need to remove the graphics card to clear the CMOS, but you do if you want to test the onboard graphics. You just need a Phillips screwdriver.


yup cleared the CMOS tested without RAMs n also no beeps or post so as of right now from all ur ideas of testing it i think the mobo is not responding , so im gonna be bringing it in to shop to get a full diagnostic so the smarter then me people can help me figure it out lol 
thanks guys for helping me and ill keep u guys posted after the shop figure it out (lol im not that smart into hardware lol)


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

turtleboost said:


> yup cleared the CMOS tested without RAMs n also no beeps or post so as of right now from all ur ideas of testing it i think the mobo is not responding , so im gonna be bringing it in to shop to get a full diagnostic so the smarter then me people can help me figure it out lol
> thanks guys for helping me and ill keep u guys posted after the shop figure it out (lol im not that smart into hardware lol)




Well you are in the right place to be learning. Good luck with the shop! and post back what happens. :smile:


----------



## turtleboost (Mar 19, 2014)

ChronoGeek said:


> Well you are in the right place to be learning. Good luck with the shop! and post back what happens. :smile:


thnaks i actually learn a lot from my pc breaking down and from you guys here on Tech Support


----------

